# Any Asian index funds around?



## Wanwo (11 November 2006)

I'd like to find a greater China index fund, or a Japan index fund, or just a broad Asian index fund.

The only index funds I know of in Australia are Vanguards, but they only have Aust index fund and World index fund. World index fund is 56% North American, so not much exposure to Asia.

Are managed funds the only option for broad Asian exposure?

thx in advance


----------

